# Dekaron - Not Launching



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

i downloaded and installed this game, Dekaron , that all worked okay (i think) but when i click the icon, it brings up the kinda stuff you expect to see, some sort of emblem, then the updating screen, all updates fine[then click log on], installed game guard for it.. then *Nothing*...... nothing happens 
i click the icon to bring it up again, get the emblem, then the update screen, i click log on.. see the little game guard thing... then for a couple of seconds on the start bar i can see it says Dekaron on one of those rectangular blocks u see down there when you've got something minimized... Then Nothing happens, and no matter how many times i try it just keeps doing it.. (nothing that is) 

what is going on? i don't think it is my firewall settings because i put them on low and ticked Dekaron as permitted. . .(but maybe it could be?) im positive it downloaded fine (please don't tell me to re download it) it took me like 13 hours and ive gotta fend people off from the computer until it finishes. . and they dont like waiting. . im thinking of reinstalling it but i wanna see what the problem could be first (i dont want to do anything unnecessary + in the past reinstalling stuff has only removed it then put it back exactly how it was (corrupt) ) so any ideas what the problem may be? :4-dontkno
thanks.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

..::UPDATE::..
Okay so despite what i said in the above post, i reinstalled Dekaron. still not working i got desperate for ideas, and ended up turning off Norton internet security all together, surprisingly this was just the thing to do! .:HOWEVER:. 

1) i dont want to have to turn my internet security off to be able to play games, i need a way around it.. any ideas why Norton was stopping this? and how to fix it ..

2) I have a new problem, when i went to log in, i selected the only server available, Insania or something like that. i put in my log in details which i setup on the website.. and it came up with the message "Your IP is blocked" what the hell. 
the whole reason i downloaded this game is because i was to understand that 2moons is American only, and being Australian i would not be able to play it as my IP would be blocked. so this was like the version anyone can play. When i first downloaded this i wanted to make sure it was a version i would be able to play. I even downloaded the game from www.Ausgamers.com now they wouldnt put up a file australian gamers couldnt use would they? i download alot of my stuff from these people and in every other case the games have worked. so whats the deal with this IP buisness and how do i get around it? (can i just not play the game at all?) here is the link for the exact place i got it.. "http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/37794" please help me, even just your ideas on the matter would be great.


----------



## bmdeluxe (Jan 8, 2008)

hey, i know its an old thread but did u have any success? i downloaded 2 moons and used a proxy so i could register, but i think they must ban non us ip's from even loging in. Im downloading dekaron at, so i hope that will work.


----------

